# Sling & a pinched nerve ...



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

So have a pinched nerve (came about during labor). Left arm is relatively useless and very uncomfortable.

So have been trying to wear baby in sling, and while it's a relief to have a little one in it (as opposed to the toddler & preschooler who were in it till now) my arm/neck is being tortured.

Is there any other way to wear a sling so as not to aggravate a pinched nerve situation? Or should I not be using a sling in this situation?

Have read the suggestions in another thread about a Kozy karrier (or whatever) being good for bad backs, etc. Am not in a position to buy a new carrier, so please don't suggest that ...

Any other advice appreciated, too ...


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

what sling do u have? is the pinched nerve in ur shoulder or back? how old's ur baby?


----------



## NatalieS (Jan 23, 2004)

Ugh- that sounds miserable. I don't have much advice as far as what sling or how to wear it other than if it hurts, you shouldn't.

Are you seeing a chiro? Have you tried Traumeel? That stuff is AMAZING! It's from Heel http://heelusa.com/ and it's homeopathic so it's safe for you to use right now.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Baby? You had the baby? Was there an announcement I missed??? Tell all!

Congratulations!!


----------



## cch (May 4, 2004)

If it's bothering your it sounds like you need to spread it out more on your shoulder and back.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Ye Auld Chai Sot, dear, 'tis a girl.














3 weeks old today, actually. Cute like crazy. Labor was okay except for the approximately one hour before my doctor's partner showed up, when the residents on the floor decided I was in some sort of distress (yes, I had removed the silly belly monitor so I could go pee, and the nurse who returned it to my belly didn't get a loud enough ping or whatever it was, so the resident decided the baby's heartbeat had disappeared for 7 minutes. No, I had disappeared into the bathroom for 4 minutes, the nurse didn't come back for another 2, and then the monitor slipped ...) Anyway, the resident-evil-doctor-in-training decided to put me in a ridiculous head-down-tush-up position and leave me there for however long, pushing my head down if it came up, and handing me papers to sign _authorizing a c/section_ ...







...

DH screamed at her to "practice your f***ing Surgery 101 homework on someone else and get your f***ing hands off my wife" ... and I do mean screamed ... and she finally left in a huff when my doctor's partner showed up, checked me and said, "What's the problem? Her body's happy, her baby's happy, let her labor."

And she was born happily and vaginally thankyouverymuch about 2 hours later.

Sheeeeeesh.

So all of that head down tush up body twisting left me with a pinched nerve.

Oy.

And it's a Maya Wrap.










Traumeel? What is it?


----------

